# Seagull 1963 Chronograph



## jrahmad98

hi all

does anyone know where i can purchase a seagull 1963 chronograph like the one in the photo? a site which is "unique" have increased their price by 100 euros!


----------



## Kutusov

Well, couldn't find it... I did find one on Florida for about US$400 though... is that the one you mentioned?


----------



## jrahmad98

Kutusov said:


> Now, I know I have some bookmark of some place that used to have those... let me see if I can find it...


please that would be great, saw one on the bay recently but i missed it and felt gutted


----------



## Kutusov

Made a mess of things and ended up editing my post above instead of making a new one... the question still remains though


----------



## jrahmad98

i have searched quite a lot but havent found one for a decent price


----------



## Kutusov

jrahmad98 said:


> i have searched quite a lot but havent found one for a decent price


Like I said, I only found one for US$400 new... I know I have bookmarked some site that used to have those but I searched and searched and I can't seem to find it... sorry if I gave you false hopes...


----------



## jrahmad98

Kutusov said:


> jrahmad98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have searched quite a lot but havent found one for a decent price
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I only found one for US$400 new... I know I have bookmarked some site that used to have those but I searched and searched and I can't seem to find it... sorry if I gave you false hopes...
Click to expand...

no worries, appreciate the effort


----------



## AlbertaTime

Hi: You can order a couple of different versions of the classic 1963 Tianjin/Sea-Gull Air Force Chronograph directly from Thomas at Sea-Gull Hong Kong through their contact page at:

http://www.seagullhk...ish/contact.asp

or you can email Thomas directly at [email protected]

Thomas is good to deal with but responses may take a day or two due to other work commitments.

About a month ago, the quoted price was about $190 USD + $20 for shipping (to Australia from HK) if I recall correctly for acrylic and clear display back, but there is also evidently a model that has a flat sapphire crystal available at times as well.

Here's a link to the watch:

http://www.seagullhk.com/english/Watch_Content.asp?ID=820


----------



## danyel

hello

seeking a segull 1963? new in its box

Buy: $ 320


----------



## Guest

You kidding? Anyone know where to find a Sea Gull full stop! Its becoming a "Holy Grail" Of watches for me (Uk only)


----------



## danyel

robert75 said:


> You kidding? Anyone know where to find a Sea Gull full stop! Its becoming a "Holy Grail" Of watches for me (Uk only)


not a joke, if you know the place or purchase this watch feel free overnight delivery


----------



## Xantiagib

I remember when they were @ $80 or $90 and that was not that long ago...


----------



## chris l

I spent six months chasing my first; finally bought it through another forum from a guy who was importing batches of them preordered from China direct.

Since bought another s/h.

Well worth the pursuit!

Good luck


----------



## spring2fan

AlbertaTime said:


> Hi: You can order a couple of different versions of the classic 1963 Tianjin/Sea-Gull Air Force Chronograph directly from Thomas at Sea-Gull Hong Kong through their contact page at:
> 
> http://www.seagullhk...ish/contact.asp
> 
> or you can email Thomas directly at [email protected]
> 
> Thomas is good to deal with but responses may take a day or two due to other work commitments.
> 
> About a month ago, the quoted price was about $190 USD + $20 for shipping (to Australia from HK) if I recall correctly for acrylic and clear display back, but there is also evidently a model that has a flat sapphire crystal available at times as well.
> 
> Here's a link to the watch:
> 
> http://www.seagullhk.com/english/Watch_Content.asp?ID=820


Thnaks for the link - I've managed to make contact with Thomas and I have a watch on its way to me. So far I can say that Thomas has been extremely helpful and easy to do business with.

Best Wishes

David


----------



## UGfan

spring2fan said:


> AlbertaTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi: You can order a couple of different versions of the classic 1963 Tianjin/Sea-Gull Air Force Chronograph directly from Thomas at Sea-Gull Hong Kong through their contact page at:
> 
> http://www.seagullhk...ish/contact.asp
> 
> or you can email Thomas directly at [email protected]
> 
> Thomas is good to deal with but responses may take a day or two due to other work commitments.
> 
> About a month ago, the quoted price was about $190 USD + $20 for shipping (to Australia from HK) if I recall correctly for acrylic and clear display back, but there is also evidently a model that has a flat sapphire crystal available at times as well.
> 
> Here's a link to the watch:
> 
> http://www.seagullhk.com/english/Watch_Content.asp?ID=820
> 
> 
> 
> Thnaks for the link - I've managed to make contact with Thomas and I have a watch on its way to me. So far I can say that Thomas has been extremely helpful and easy to do business with.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> David
Click to expand...

I've just sent him an e-mail about this watch.Can anyone suggest a suitable alternative to the Nato strap? I'm afraid I just don't like them.


----------



## Kutusov

UGfan said:


> I've just sent him an e-mail about this watch.Can anyone suggest a suitable alternative to the Nato strap? I'm afraid I just don't like them.


What don't you like about them? The way they work or the fact it's a nylon strap?

If you are ok with a nylon strap, I think this one would look great on one of Roy's 2 piece nylon straps, maybe the brown one.

EDIT: These:


----------



## UGfan

Kutusov said:


> UGfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just sent him an e-mail about this watch.Can anyone suggest a suitable alternative to the Nato strap? I'm afraid I just don't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you like about them? The way they work or the fact it's a nylon strap?
> 
> If you are ok with a nylon strap, I think this one would look great on one of Roy's 2 piece nylon straps, maybe the brown one.
> 
> EDIT: These:
Click to expand...

I don't like the way they look and the fact that they are nylon. I know many people love them but I positively loathe them! I know it's irrational but there it is! Anyway,Kutuzov,thanks for trying to help.You may be interested to know that I bought one of the Shturmanskie Flight chrono remakes from Poljot.at and I'm delighted with it. The Seagull 1963 is now my second chronograph I've lusted after-what is happening to me?


----------



## Kutusov

UGfan said:


> I don't like the way they look and the fact that they are nylon. I know many people love them but I positively loathe them! I know it's irrational but there it is! Anyway,Kutuzov,thanks for trying to help.You may be interested to know that I bought one of the Shturmanskie Flight chrono remakes from Poljot.at and I'm delighted with it. The Seagull 1963 is now my second chronograph I've lusted after-what is happening to me?


Ok, so it's the nylon... I got this one for my Strela, I think it would suit the 1963 really well too:



















It's oil leather and it has a really nice look of something both smart and military (apparently the leather is treated in the same way as Russian military boots were). These straps also taper 3mm so you end up also with a vintage feel to them (a 20mm ends in a small 17mm, more in the spirit of old times).

It's a Rios 1931 Juchten and exists (at least) in black and two shades of brown.

...and nothing is happening to you except that you like and are enjoying some great watches! Nothing wrong with that


----------



## UGfan

Kutusov said:


> UGfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the way they look and the fact that they are nylon. I know many people love them but I positively loathe them! I know it's irrational but there it is! Anyway,Kutuzov,thanks for trying to help.You may be interested to know that I bought one of the Shturmanskie Flight chrono remakes from Poljot.at and I'm delighted with it. The Seagull 1963 is now my second chronograph I've lusted after-what is happening to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's the nylon... I got this one for my Strela, I think it would suit the 1963 really well too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's oil leather and it has a really nice look of something both smart and military (apparently the leather is treated in the same way as Russian military boots were). These straps also taper 3mm so you end up also with a vintage feel to them (a 20mm ends in a small 17mm, more in the spirit of old times).
> 
> It's a Rios 1931 Juchten and exists (at least) in black and two shades of brown.
> 
> ...and nothing is happening to you except that you like and are enjoying some great watches! Nothing wrong with that
Click to expand...

Thanks for this,Kutusov, I really like it! I also think it would look good on the seagull. Until I saw the Shturmanskie I had no interest in chronos whatsoever,I only liked dress watches and Vostok Amphibias,but now it seems my tastes are widening a bit.I guess that's the virtue (or vice!)of joining this forum.


----------



## Kutusov

UGfan said:


> Until I saw the Shturmanskie I had no interest in chronos whatsoever,I only liked dress watches and Vostok Amphibias,but now it seems my tastes are widening a bit.I guess that's the virtue (or vice!)of joining this forum.


Oh, it's all downhill from there now!


----------



## AlexC1981

Mine on various straps. I kept it on the tan leather strap for ages, but recently switched back to a NATO for a change, albeit a brown one this time.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


>


I would probably go with that one too!

BTW, is anyone looking for one of these? I came by a Dutch seller that has a few of these while searching for something else...


----------

